# 2005 model 6284 Cub Cadet



## bhunter (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello this is my first entry into this forum. I am looking for information pertaining to adding a backhoe onto my 2005, 6284 compact tractor. I am hoping that there are members that may have done this in the past and can give me some insight as to how this turned out for them. I have been looking at the 6600 WoodMaxx backhoe attachment that is a self contained unit. I do not have auxiliary hook ups on the rear of the tractor so I felt this was the best option for me. I do not intend for this to be used for heavy duty digging, mostly trenching and planting of trees. My biggest concerns are, how probable is it that the tractor can become damaged attaching to the 3PH, and will the estimated 1000 pound weight of the back hoe be too much for this machine. 
The tractor has a factory loader with a load limit of 800# and the motor is a 28 horse caterpillar engine, with hydrostatic drive.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The 3 point hitch lift capacity of your 6284 is 1,150 lb at the pins and the hoe weighs 995, most hung out considerably farther. I'm thinking that you likely wouldn't be able to transport it.


----------

